
Show HN: All of the AppleTV 4k-HDR aerial drone footage - tawfiqh
https://aerial-screensavers.netlify.com
======
tawfiqh
The AppleTV4k has a host of stunning 4k-HDR content mostly filmed on drone.

For a while I've wanted to watch these on an interface other than as screen
savers on the AppleTV.

Put together some scripts to downloads the JSON bundles, parse them into a
uniform dataset and then output those asset-links to HTML with options for
1080p, 4k & HDR :)

Link: [https://aerial-screensavers.netlify.com](https://aerial-
screensavers.netlify.com)

Repo:
[https://github.com/Tawfiqh/aerialWallpapers](https://github.com/Tawfiqh/aerialWallpapers)

Built off the offline documentation for:
[https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial](https://github.com/JohnCoates/Aerial)

~~~
SirLotsaLocks
this is pretty handy, thanks.

------
rusinov
They are not wallpapers (static), they are screensavers (moving), don't you
agree?

